# Best Tuner Pedal for drop tunings?



## warpedsoul (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm looking to get a tuner pedal. I use tunings from E Standard to Drop A. What would be a good pedal to get. Boss TU-2/TU-3, Korg Pitchblack/Pitchblack Plus, Polytune, Tubo Tuner, GFS Tuner? What would you suggest?


----------



## Vigaren (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a Korg pitchblack tuner that is designed both for bass and electric guitar, so it is very accurate across alot of octaves. (On Thomann it sais that it apparently detects notes from 60hz to 41 000hz). 
Anyway I use it to tune my 6s and 7s aswell as my basses. Had it for 4 years, used it everyday and it works perfekt!

The pitchblack plus just has a bunch of other functions that you dont need IMO. So get the regular one!


----------



## ctgblue (Apr 10, 2014)

I've had great success with the tuner in my RP-500 and 1000, and the BOSS tuners should be fine also.

They all work great for 7 strings on B and A so a drop 6 should be fine too


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have a Korg Pitchblack and I love the hell out of it, actually,I love Korg tuners in general.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 10, 2014)

My TU-2 has never failed me, and I imagine the TU-3 is even better


----------



## jerm (Apr 10, 2014)

Planet Waves Chromatic Tuner is what I have.


----------



## Sephael (Apr 15, 2014)

12th fret and any decent tuner had you covered.


----------



## mniel8195 (Apr 15, 2014)

Turbo tuner is the best. I have played others and their faults are obvious compared to the turbo tuner. It's just way faster and more accurate.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 15, 2014)

Korg PB seems to handle F# on bass... Just...


----------



## mdeeRocks (Apr 15, 2014)

The only tuner I have which can handle any tuning is Peterson StroboHD. I think they have a stompbox version. It's expensive, but I've had 4 or 5 tuners (including pitchblack) and none of them were even remotely as precise and fast as Peterson ones, especially in low registers. It will tune drop E on 8 without problems.


----------



## 9Lives (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't have anything to say about the pedals. But I love my snark that clips on the headstock that works of vibrations. Regardless of sound around you. It also has a metronome built into it. I'll stick with that.


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2014)

another vote for the korg pitchblack, mine is awesome


----------



## Ghost40 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the Korg Pitchblack and it works like it should. I used to tune to drop B, never any issues


----------



## p0ke (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the Korg DT10, and I'd recommend that one. The lowest I've tuned with it is A-standard on my 7-string, although I recall our bass player borrowing it too before he got his own tuner pedal and he didn't have any trouble with it either (4-string in C-standard). He's got a pitchblack now, and it's very accurate too. Another plus is the fact that it has a power out, so he only needs one PSU for it and his distortion pedal 
The DT10 and the PB cost exactly the same over here, so I think I would buy the PB if were to buy one now because well... It's black  It takes up a little less space on a pedal board too. The only reason why I have the DT10 is the fact that I bought it in 2006 and the PB was released last year, I think. 
+1 for the durability of the DT10 though, it feels a bit more sturdy too.


----------



## 5thFaceOfBrahma (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the Korg DT10, too. Would buy a Pitchblack if the DT10 ever dies...if, this thing is a tank.


----------

